# Innokin 134 Mini



## Supes (13/8/14)

Heya

So I'm looking into getting one of these as my first proper vaporizer, I say proper as I've been using a Starbuzz Ehose which is nice, but just too big and getting the cartridges for it is a PITA.

Anyway, I've emailed a few vendors regarding stock but I also found this forum and thought I'd post here in case there were any other options I've missed.

Cheers
Supes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (13/8/14)

hi @Supes and welcome to the forum.

do take a moment and visit this thread for a quick intro on yourself.

im sure one of the vendors will be able to assist you shortly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eradicator (19/8/14)

I am also looking for stock for the e-hose. I have looked everywhere online


----------

